

Books That Make You Dumb - ALee
http://booksthatmakeyoudumb.virgil.gr/

======
showerst
I know it's just a joke, but it should be "books that dumb people read",
although I'd argue that anyone who 1) reads _anything_ regularly and 2) is
taking the SAT is probably not dumb by normal standards =)

~~~
electromagnetic
I do find it hilarious that the "I Don't Read" landed higher than all the
erotica, Fahrenheit 451 and 'The Holy Bible'. It appears the books that
_don't_ work on more than one level are least useful to your intelligence
(assuming SAT is relevant to intelligence).

I do find it highly interesting that many of the books with a wide score-range
are books known to work on multiple levels; Dune, Shakespeare, Alice in
Wonderland, Lolita, Catch 22, etc.

------
SamReidHughes
Next up: Infographics that make you dumb. (Spoiler: all of them.)

~~~
Das_Bruce
This seems more graph like than infographic to me, at what point do we draw
the line?

------
lotharbot
According to this, readers of "The Holy Bible" are about 150 points dumber
than readers of "The Bible".

------
alifaziz
Shall I say Facebook.

